# Can I run Mac OS X 10.6.3 on a PC?



## Laurijan (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi!

I would like to run Mac OS X 10.6.3 or higher on the system in my specs. Is this possible? For example would the GPU work well with it? There seem to be drivers for Mac OS X on Nvidias site.

Then is there a free/trial version of this OS to download anywhere in the Internet and if yes what are its restrictions?

I have had big problems with games restarting my PC without bluescreen and I would like to try a game that crashes my machine and of which there is a Mac version on Mac OS X to find out if the problem is Windows driver/software related.

I have 0 expirience with Mac OS - is there anything vital I should know?

Thx!


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 20, 2010)

You may get some help with what you need here -

http://www.osx86project.org/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 20, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=123285

Though for your needs it would surely be easier to use Linux (as you have an Nvidia card as well) . Not sure what game to test offhand though there are some of course...


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 20, 2010)

I really wish I could test some games in Linux but not one of the games I have and that reboots my computer are availible on it. At least for Mac OS X I can get Warhammer Online which causes so much pain.
Other games that I have and that crash are: Fallout 3, Lord of the Rings Online, Mount & Blade Warband, but none of those is availible on Linux.


----------



## starvinmarvin1 (Aug 25, 2012)

If you want to emulate OS X this might be useful:
http://maconwindows.com/how-to-run-mac-os-x-on-windows/

Then again if you want to install it completely do this:
http://maconwindows.com/how-to-install-osx-snow-leopard-on-a-pc/


----------



## NC37 (Aug 25, 2012)

Wonder how often the emulation KPs. Hackintosh builds are very trial and error unless you really pick the components and totally build from scratch. You can't just throw it on a PC and expect everything to work.

Ideally if you want to do it, you're building a new system with the intention of running OSX on it. 

Your problems may not be just driver related. Have you tested your RAM? Checked temperatures? How does it handle a full torture test with Prime?


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 26, 2012)

The problem was my faulty GTX275 GPU - i got a GTX460 in RMA and the problem was gone.


----------



## EiSFX (Aug 26, 2012)

I know a few sites i have used to run as its called Hackintosh for kexts and bootloaders and such i use this site http://www.osx86.net/ and for help and other info i use this site which has helped me alot http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?act=idx


----------

